# R33 GTST strong fuel smell, loss of power and turbo lag. Help :(



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have a massive issue with my R33 that is driving me insane!

I have taken it to several mechanics and no one knows what the hell is wrong with it!

recently I have been getting serious turbo lag and could not hear my turbo spool until about 5000rpm then it went ok.

Its been getting progressively worse until it reached the point where my exhaust sounds completely different, sort of sounds like a vacuum cleaner sound? I lost all power, strong fuel smell and the throttle is completely unresponsive. The injectors or engine are ticking really loud, almost like how a tractor idles. And turbo completely laggy. 

I am not a mechanic so I have no idea what I am doing. All I know is I spent a huge amount of money to build my car so I can enjoy my pride and joy but its giving me nothing but frustration. I am really starting to hate the damn skylines.

if anyone is able to help it would mean the world to me. My car is everything to me and no mechanic can diagnose the issue.

list of mods

Map sensor
Link G4 ECU
hypergear turbo
550cc injectors
Spitfire coil packs
greddy plenum
upgraded throttle body
hks pod filter.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Check fuel pump it could be on its way out. Stick a walbro 255 in also might need to replace the rubber fuel lines that are plugged into it. I'm betting You've got perished rubber fuel lines and the pump Is tired. Mine did the same thing... stunk of fuel

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Btw your list of mods there sounds quite similar to "ol red" ..my own 33gtst. If your still running oem fuel pump then I'm betting that's your issue. Obviously check the fuel lines too all the way.. but first port of call is def the ones in the fuel tank.. open the boot and if it stinks of fuel in there then that's your prob

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Btw your list of mods there sounds quite similar to "ol red" ..my own 33gtst. If your still running oem fuel pump then I'm betting that's your issue. Obviously check the fuel lines too all the way.. but first port of call is def the ones in the fuel tank.. open the boot and if it stinks of fuel in there then that's your prob
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hi mate!

I have a brand new walbro 460 fuel pump in it but I will check this fuel lines asap and let you know if thats the issue. Should I check if the fuel line is leaking at the clamps connected to the top of the pump?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's my mins when I removed my fuel pump! They weren't split as such but literally pulled apart with no effort and shredded! It stunk to high hell and literally just died at the road side! Thank God I weren't booting it!

Redid those lines and drove sweet again!























Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

Hi mate. I checked the fuel lines and everything tight and secure. 

I have decided to sell the car because no mechanic can find the issue. 

I thought I had fixed the car last night and was super excited. I cleaned the coolant temp sensor, secured the injector plugs which I thought was loose and the car started sounding like an Rb again. 

so to my excitement, I woke up early in the morning to take my car for a drive and the car started sounding like a crappy buzz box and would not pull when boost came on.

I now hate Skylines with a passion. I have gone through so much money and effort and the car just comes up with new issues every damn week.

Its going to pain me but I am selling it for an Evo 8. Its a lot newer and hopefully with less hassles.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

In all honesty mate I can understand that. I personally love the evo esp 8 they are superb cars in virtually any format and handle like go karts plus like you say newer.
I will say tho that your car is probably something really simple.. a daft thing like exhaust manifold potentially with a leaking gasket... maybe give that a check too because they can make the car run crap too.
I personally think it's worth one last journey to a decent skyline specialist perhaps and get their thoughts but I can understand it having had enough esp with an evo8 on the horizon heh. Good luck anyway am puzzled myself by this one but it won't be anything major I reckon.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Cracked exhaust manifold maybe or a gasket.


----------



## kenecchi (Dec 7, 2014)

r33needshelp said:


> The injectors or engine are ticking really loud





r33needshelp said:


> ...secured the injector plugs which I thought was loose and the car started sounding like an Rb again.


Bad injector(s), loose connection or possibly bad map on the ECU; it sounds like you're running very rich.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Btw where abouts are you? If your near Cambridge you should really get Martin battye to check the link ecu map.. it may be that's in a bad way. I'm certain he's find your prob he's sorted three of my skyline over the years... mind that said he'd prob say sod it off and get the evo8 hahaha 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

its trange, when the car was running fine and now all this problems,
do you still have your cat on it?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh one question is it running an ignitor pack on the back of the engine? Sits on the coilpack cover?

It might be this is duff.. but Tbh they are quite hard wearing.. however the wiring plug that connects into them is shite and crispy and all the pins fell out my mates making it sound like a Subaru on idle and crap to drive. That might be worth a good inspection of the plug and wiring if you have one

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Oh one question is it running an ignitor pack on the back of the engine? Sits on the coilpack cover?
> 
> It might be this is duff.. but Tbh they are quite hard wearing.. however the wiring plug that connects into them is shite and crispy and all the pins fell out my mates making it sound like a Subaru on idle and crap to drive. That might be worth a good inspection of the plug and wiring if you have one
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for the replies guys!

This is exactly what happened this morning! I started the car ready to go to work and it sounded like a wrx. Miss firing badly 

I took it to the mechanics and they said it sounds like spark plugs. Only concerning thing....the tuner changed the spark plugs 4 days ago. Should I be concerned the plugs have failed so quickly?


----------



## kenecchi (Dec 7, 2014)

r33needshelp said:


> I took it to the mechanics and they said it sounds like spark plugs. Only concerning thing....the tuner changed the spark plugs 4 days ago. Should I be concerned the plugs have failed so quickly?


Running too rich or too lean can kill plugs quickly. I would first try disconnecting the coil pack harness and PTU, pulling the coil packs and checking to see if the plugs are either broken or fouled (excessive black soot or even wetness on the electrodes.) 

If they're OK, try putting everything back together using dielectric grease between the plug and coil, and in all of the harness connectors (6 coil packs + 2 PTU connections.) Make sure everything is secure and try checking the injector connectors as well. If they're coming loose you can secure them with zip ties.

If the plugs are not OK, your ECU map is probably bad.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

r33needshelp said:


> Thanks so much for the replies guys!
> 
> This is exactly what happened this morning! I started the car ready to go to work and it sounded like a wrx. Miss firing badly
> 
> I took it to the mechanics and they said it sounds like spark plugs. Only concerning thing....the tuner changed the spark plugs 4 days ago. Should I be concerned the plugs have failed so quickly?


You didn't answer my question mate is it running an ignitor pack? It's a black box with a plug on the back of your coilpack cover  if you have that in betting the plug on the back has dodgy pins in it.. literally my mates did this last year and it ran like crap. If he fiddled the plug it was fine but the tiniest movement and it sounded and ran pants again. He had to resolder the pins for the plug. Your symptoms sound very much like that. It won't be plugs 4 days later unless they are a totally different type or heat range (what range and make are they?)

Let's get you back on the road mate try to give us as much info as you can. You've done a ton of work and a link g4 is an epic ecu to have your car on and decent turbo too.. It's worth a bit more perseverance I promise 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

anthonymcgrath said:


> You didn't answer my question mate is it running an ignitor pack? It's a black box with a plug on the back of your coilpack cover  if you have that in betting the plug on the back has dodgy pins in it.. literally my mates did this last year and it ran like crap. If he fiddled the plug it was fine but the tiniest movement and it sounded and ran pants again. He had to resolder the pins for the plug. Your symptoms sound very much like that. It won't be plugs 4 days later unless they are a totally different type or heat range (what range and make are they?)
> 
> Let's get you back on the road mate try to give us as much info as you can. You've done a ton of work and a link g4 is an epic ecu to have your car on and decent turbo too.. It's worth a bit more perseverance I promise
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hi mate! Thanks so much for all the help 

It definitely has that igniter pack and I think you are spot on! I jiggled those plugs around and the car sounded awesome again. But I encountered another issue today  As soon as the car reaches low fuel I lose all power. I am thinking its a fuel pump issue? But then again Its a brand new walbro fuel pump 

Its the reason I want to sell the car, every time I turn the key and go for a drive I encounter another issue.

Also wanted to mention. I took the Evo 8 with full bolt ons for a test drive today and.......omg! Its literally a 10 year generation leap in terms of performance compared to the Skyline. The moment you sit in the Evo you had a feeling it was something special. The way the turbo spools, the sounds it makes and the driving position is just magical. 

going back to the poor R33 felt ancient in comparison


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Lol sounds like your mind is made up.. the evo8 is incredible in the twistys too I think you'd be happier in that.
Walbro pump may have not been sat in the bracket properly.. I know they need the sock on them and they need to be bracketed back in so they can grab all the fuel. Who fitted it?

You make me want an evo8 now just for fun haha

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

Think long and heard before you invest in an evo. 

I have both an evo 8 mr fq340 and a 700bhp r33 gtst I can assure you that the Skyline is the cheaper, easier and more hassle free car to run. The evo requires more regular servicing, parts are more expensive and I never seem to be done changing bloody gearbox oil on it!!!!!!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep have heard that too about the evo and oil changes for gbox diff and wotnot. Are they really that prone?!
I honestly don't think he's far off solving the prob.. that wire at the back of the amp is duff and needs sorting and then the fuel pump just wants mounting properly I reckon and after that he'll be lolling. It's worth the final push.

OP.. remember with the improved mods all the smaller older stuff will struggle given time but it's worth the effort and think how much you'll learn on the car too. Sounds like you have a heap of goodies on it but you won't sell the car at a good price with issues and for someone it'll be bought for a cheap price and fixed up for a few pennies more most likely. Just persevere a little longer 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

You ain't going to get much for a car that has running problems......

IMO the problem will be something simple. I'd recommend going to a 'proper' skyline specialist like Abbey, MGT etc and getting some experienced eyes on the problem.

Whether selling or keeping, getting the problem fixed will help you out.


TT


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

Damn you guys are the best. Seriously. I feel like giving everyone in this thread $50 from pay pal just for being so supportive and helpful lol.

well turned out the guy that was supposed to buy my Skyline couldn't get finance so I am stuck with the R33. And by the looks of it its probably for the best.

So basically guys, I still smell a strong rich fuel smell, I cannot hear my turbo spool unless I am over 5k rpm. The car just don't want to pull down low. It feels like an NA car with no turbo at times. The exhaust sounds like a car from gran turismo from playstation 2 days ( Thats not a good thing) 

My dream and passion is to get in my Skyline and hear that amazing rb25 and turbo spool. I would do anything just to get that...but the car gods are punishing for some reason.

This is my 2nd skyline with the same issue. I sold my previous skyline because no mechanic could find the issue and yet here I am with the same bloody issue no one can solve. 

I have been to so many so called skyline specialist and it boggles my mind when they say " Oh thats how skylines usually go " Its the most patronizing and frustrating thing when a mechanic tells me 390hp car is going no faster than a honda civic. I know my damn car and I know something is seriously wrong with it.

I am at my wits end. If anyone can pinpoint the issue I will reward someone $100 from paypal. I cant think of anything else to do.

I am sorry guys if this came off as melodramatic but my previous skyline almost destroyed my relationship it put that much stress on me. Now this car is doing the same thing.

Ill take the car to the mechanics on friday and demand they look at the fuel pump and the plugs to the ignitor as everyone advised. 

Can I ask though guys, if the fuel pump sock is not on the pump, would that cause loss of power even at half a tank?


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

If the pump has been out before and not located right in the tank again then you would get issues, mine used to run out of petrol at 1/4 tank and then I realised that I hadn't refitted the hanger in the tank properly and the pumps weren't deep enough to be able to suck up the full fuel tank


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

My bet on the no boost until 5k and sounding like a tractor is a massive exhaust leak at the manifold gasket (quite common on the gtst')


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

sparkso said:


> My bet on the no boost until 5k and sounding like a tractor is a massive exhaust leak at the manifold gasket (quite common on the gtst')


Hmm mate, you are on to something.

so I should of mentioned. The bolts to the turbo manifold came loose 4 weeks ago. Once I tightened them my car would boost and sound like normal and I was over the moon.

The mechanic advised he should put in a thick metal gasket as it could be blown out. He had to remove the turbo and said it was a massive job. Once he put in that metal gasket my car never boosted the same! 

But the strange thing is, the bolts are still tight and mechanics could not hear any leaks. My car was perfect until he put that damn metal gasket! aghhh!

Can the metal gasket still leak if the bolts are tight?


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

It would be unlikely a new gasket is leaking

However 

Did he check the manifold and turbo housing to make sure they are perfectly flat? If not then if either of those 2 surfaces were warped then that's going to cause a leak even with tight bolts and new gasket


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ditch the metal gasket get an oem one from Nissan! They are more forgiving and compress a bit better if the manifold or engine mating surfaces arent super flat. While the manifold is off get it checked for being flat anyway

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

sparkso said:


> It would be unlikely a new gasket is leaking
> 
> However
> 
> Did he check the manifold and turbo housing to make sure they are perfectly flat? If not then if either of those 2 surfaces were warped then that's going to cause a leak even with tight bolts and new gasket


Oh wow. I found black soot coming from the turbo housing and he said that is normal. Black soot coming from the turbo housing would indicate a leak?

It cost me $500 for him to fit the gasket and aparently the guy that did the work on my car got fired as he was doing half assed jobs on peoples car 

so now its going to cost me another $500 for another mechanic to check it....this is just too much:tard:


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Ditch the metal gasket get an oem one from Nissan! They are more forgiving and compress a bit better if the manifold or engine mating surfaces arent super flat. While the manifold is off get it checked for being flat anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


That sounds like a good idea mate. God damn this car is costing me too much

I am betting this is my issue. I am telling you guys, when I had the bolts tightened with the oem gasket my car boosting and sounded amazing.


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

Black soot is a definitive sign of an exhaust leak 

Change the gasket and make sure both mating surfaces are flat and you've got you car back


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

So you have a couple of things now.. fuel pump fitted in bracket properly.. it goes down into the tank further than it seems and yes a sock on the end helps it filter crud from the fuel and suck up fuel a little better. I reckon its just simply not fitted right.
And then the exhaust manifold gasket is leaking.
Get em sorted and it should be a different car

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

Ok thanks a ton guys! I will be taking to mechanics in the next couple of days. Cross fingers It all goes well! I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Just look at the manifold or gaskets near it as i said earlier on page 1, maybe another handy man is willing to help its a easy job.

It fits the symptoms its not boosting because exhaust gasses or not making the turbo spin,its sounding like a tractor because of a leak, smelling of fuel because the engine is overfueling because it doesnt have enough air going in.

+no power or as we dutch people say it wont pull a sausage from the table 

A bit cringe worthy in english


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

r33needshelp said:


> I have been to so many so called skyline specialist and it boggles my mind when they say " Oh thats how skylines usually go " Its the most patronizing and frustrating thing when a mechanic tells me 390hp car is going no faster than a honda civic. I know my damn car and I know something is seriously wrong with it.
> 
> I am sorry guys if this came off as melodramatic but my previous skyline almost destroyed my relationship it put that much stress on me. Now this car is doing the same thing.


Yup....i know what that's like. 

Worth the hassle? I say no. 

390 imo isnt a lot for a big car like that. They are just too heavy.

A civic with 250 will wipe its arse with a 390 33 round a track.


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

Guys! I fixed the car! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

You would never guess what the issue was..

I took the car to get the turbo manifold gasket replaced today but the mechanics refused as he could not find any leaks. We smoked tested the car, we even got a stethoscope and could not hear or find any leaks. He was convinced that was not the issue with my car.

so cutting the long story short..

I did two things. I have an atmospheric catch can with the filter. I noticed that was blown off completely. So I replaced it with a new filter, although I doubt that was the issue.

Second thing, I noticed the guy that tuned my car installed a 3 port boost solenoid that looked really dodgy. I removed all the wiring and the vacuum lines and installed a turbosmart manual boost controller.....and wow! My car suddenly transformed into the beast I remembered. My turbo spool was loud and crisp, my exhaust sounded like a lion on boost and my throttle response was back. The car came on boost like I have never felt before. The fuel smell was gone completely! I drove for a good 2 hours to see if the car was consistent and I never loss power or encountered any of the old issues. What the hell?

Now a couple of question guys. Why would removing a faulty 3 port boost solenoid and replacing it with a turbosmart manual boost controller make such a difference? It fixed my car completely! Was the 3 port leaving my wastegate stuck open perhaps? Is that even such a thing? 

Also a really important question... when I had the car tuned with the 3 port solenoid, it was tuned at 17 psi. When I installed the MBC tonight I set the boost at 13 psi just to be safe as I know the entire boost curve has changed now. Would this be safe to now run a MBC? Or do I need to re tune the entire car? 

by the way guys. I have a turbosmart internal wastegate with 14 psi spring.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Great news. This is where it pays to give ppl online a full run down of any mods or parts fitted.. things like that boost sol are possibly what we'd have asked to see a pic of.. in actual fact do you have a pic of it? Is it a cheap eBay thing? Turbosmart or greddy is definitely best way to go for a boost controller so nice work!
Right.. keep the darn car at 13psi for a bit enjoy it and when you get chance to go get it mapped then head off and get it setup for 17psi don't just turn it up without a tuning specialist looking at it! Accept what it is for now and get it sorted when cash is available.. if only so you don't end up divorced Lol!
Glad you got it running tho that's ace news

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## r33needshelp (May 27, 2017)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Great news. This is where it pays to give ppl online a full run down of any mods or parts fitted.. things like that boost sol are possibly what we'd have asked to see a pic of.. in actual fact do you have a pic of it? Is it a cheap eBay thing? Turbosmart or greddy is definitely best way to go for a boost controller so nice work!
> Right.. keep the darn car at 13psi for a bit enjoy it and when you get chance to go get it mapped then head off and get it setup for 17psi don't just turn it up without a tuning specialist looking at it! Accept what it is for now and get it sorted when cash is available.. if only so you don't end up divorced Lol!
> Glad you got it running tho that's ace news
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks man! This has made my night 

And yeah, absolutely mate, It was stupid of me to not post all my mods. Would of made diagnosing the issue a lot easier lol

I will be taking a picture of it first thing tomorrow and post it for you guys.

I don't think its a cheap ebay brand, Its called a Link boost solenoid? The wiring was very dodgy though..

I wonder why it would cause my car to run so bad? and yeah I am pretty sure I saw some lawyer papers on the kitchen table haha......joking


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ah hang on.. you mean the Mac boost solenoid that comes with the link g4 you have? That thing should be pretty solid overall and stable as it works directly with the link g4 ecu.

Sounds to me like the thing weren't mapped right with that setup or possibly not plumbed in right. Very weird because I've run 3 like that with link and never had probs.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

Mac solenoids using the link boost control are a tried and tested way to control boost. 

I'm guessing it was probably a split hose somewhere that you fixed (unknowingly) when you changed it over over the manual device. That or as ant said it was never set up properly at the start. 

Glad to hear you got the issues sorted in the end though


----------

